# One Piece>Naruto Shippuden>Bleach



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just sayin'.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wait!

Correction!

One Piece>Naruto>Naruto Shippuden>Bleach.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Samurai Champloo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Everything else

Just sayin'.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

David777 said:


> Wait!
> 
> Correction!
> 
> ...


You my friend are awesome. claps*


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree for the most part. Bleach should be in front of both Narutos though imo. One Piece ftw


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just for the record, DBZ>One Piece


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lies.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> I agree for the most part. Bleach should be in front of both Narutos though imo. One Piece ftw


Well, maybe if young Ururu had gotten more screen time. :b


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I personally think all 3 are extremely overrated

Black Lagoon >>>>


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

Naruto (just killed some guy with a badass move,wait nvm he just hit a piece of log... again.)


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

One Piece is too ****ing weird, lmao... Could never get into it. 

Never even looked at Shippuden, but I thought the original Naruto was alright. Finished that years ago. 

Bleach... I loved and watched up until the dub went on hiatus in the middle of the Hueco Mundo arc, was it? for a looooong time. And when it finally came back, I was like "...How did I ever watch this and find it entertaining in the slightest?" I haven't bothered with it in a long time. Probably never will.

Sorry. I couldn't resist the urge to pick apart Bleach because I'm still ashasmed for somehow ever having liked it. I guess I outgrew it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing Beats The Guyver, Desert Punk, Neon Genesis Evangelion. Those are the real top three.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

McShakesalot said:


> Naruto (just killed some guy with a badass move,wait nvm he just hit a piece of log... again.)


Hahaha! Good one!

Ya know, I thought he was dead too. Especially after being forced to watch Naruto and Sauce battle at the water fall for about the thousandth time!!!!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't get the Naruto hate. I've never watched One Piece, but Naruto has always had so much more depth and unpredictability? compared to Bleach. I watched Ichigo at the brink of death, only to rise-up against the odds at every ****ing fight! At least main characters die all the time in Naruto, the story is better, and there's way more strategy in the fight scenarios... plus Naruto himself is still funny, unlike the serious, whiny Ichigo.

I wouldn't watch dubbed Naruto for quids though, as I mentioned in another thread. I hated him instantly.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

What this threat about?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember watching Naruto long ago. It took them like 10 episodes to finish a fight. Took another 2 or 3 for something different to actually happen.

That's why I gave up on it.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I remember watching Naruto long ago. It took them like 10 episodes to finish a fight. Took another 2 or 3 for something different to actually happen.
> 
> That's why I gave up on it.


You should just d/l and marathon it. They're definately drawing it out these days, but it used to be like a chess match... you can't rush lots of strategy and emotion.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

One Piece!:boogie


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

River In The Mountain said:


> One Piece!:boogie


:boogie


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

CeilingStarer said:


> I don't get the Naruto hate. I've never watched One Piece, but Naruto has always had so much more depth and unpredictability? compared to Bleach. I watched Ichigo at the brink of death, only to rise-up against the odds at every ****ing fight! At least main characters die all the time in Naruto, the story is better, and there's way more strategy in the fight scenarios... plus Naruto himself is still funny, unlike the serious, whiny Ichigo.
> 
> I wouldn't watch dubbed Naruto for quids though, as I mentioned in another thread. I hated him instantly.


I don't hate Naruto. In fact I love it!

Only that I feel as if Naruto Shippuden is missing a lot of what made Naruto great.

Also, Naruto Shippuden contains a ridiculous amount of flash backs!
How many times have we seen the beginnings of team 7, Naruto fight Gaara, fight Sasuke at the water fall, and Itachi kill his parents?

But again, I like it. Naruto still has his moments which cause me remember why I love the little guy. lol


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

David777 said:


> I don't hate Naruto. In fact I love it!
> 
> Only that I feel as if Naruto Shippuden is missing a lot of what made Naruto great.
> 
> ...


Well, when the anime catches up to the manga, it can't be as great basically. They have to just keep making flashbacks and sub-plots until they have enough material to continue the canon.

I'm not even talking about Shippuden with my above post though. When people can't even enjoy the original Naruto, I just go :sus

But yeah, opinions are like arseholes as they say... mine included.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Saekon said:


> :boogie


:banana


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

i got into one piece awhile ago. i was borrowing somebody elses burned dvds when due to the scratches they became unplayable. been meaning to get back into it. i left off on the part where smoker was introduced. i thought it was a lil to cartoony at first but it does have a great story with unexpected people constantly joining the crew.

naruto was great but naruto shippuuden has been pissing me off due to a certain shinobi having biblical powers due to him being the son of jesus christ in the telling of the story it seems. he has a jutsu for everything and everyone! iam awaiting the episode where the dude just flies through the sky with a red cape. sometimes the power balance among the characters is all off. when one of my favorite characters who they introduced as this tough bad a** who fought some of the strongest all to get his a** kicked by a bunch of teenagers i didnt even give that episode time enough to roll the ending credits when i turned it off and boycotted the show for about 8 1/2 weeks. 

bleach is another anime i got to get back into. i left off when the espada harribel or hallibel starts fighting. bleach has almost no story to look back on but what makes bleach great is the fights especially when it was at captain level.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

:b


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Indeed (but I say current bleach is better than current naruto). People seem to be turn off by one piece's cartoony art style but oda puts a lot more detail and originality in his art than the others. That plus the story and characters is what makes me a fan.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

nekojiru gekijou > *


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

never got into One Piece but judging on where I'm at in both mangas for Bleach and Naruto I'd say Naruto>Bleach


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

CowboyBebop said:


> Indeed (but I say current bleach is better than current naruto). People seem to be turn off by one piece's cartoony art style but oda puts a lot more detail and originality in his art than the others. That plus the story and characters is what makes me a fan.


Yeah, I was actually one of those who was almost turned off by the art style.

In the beginning I didn't like how both Coby and Usopp-u (lol) looked. Yes, his nose got to me. 

Then during the Pirate games story arc, I hated the way they drew Foxy. But then again I hated that entire story arc. The only story arc where I felt that One Piece failed to deliver.

Then it was Ivankov. I just couldn't get use to that over-sized head of his!

And now it's Decken. I don't know why, but his look gets to me. Maybe it's because he looks too much like a cat...

Anyways, though the art style might get to me at times, it doesn't take away from what makes One Piece truly great: Its awesome story and especially its incredibly likable characters!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

David777 said:


> :b




















now if only masashi kishimoto would throw this into the story of naruto shippuuden if would get so much better.:yes


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> now if only masashi kishimoto would throw this into the story of naruto shippuuden if would get so much better.:yes


Hahahaha! That is too awesome!!! 
A dream come true!

It must be staged, but it makes me laugh to imagine that someone dressed as Sasuke got out of hand and had to be wrestled to the ground by the Police.:b

Oh, and btw, I'm also guilty of being too mature to hate a cartoon character. lol


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just recenty atarted reading Death Note.. Its really good. Not gonna get into any arguments about naruto/bleach/one piece /whatever I think they are all great in their own way.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

In what world is Naruto Shippuden worse than the original Naruto?!


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Com1 said:


> In what world is Naruto Shippuden worse than the original Naruto?!


A world in which my favorite character Rock Lee and the rest have been abandoned in exchange for a whole new cast who of which I can honestly say that I like non of them!

R.I.P Rock Lee. Though you are not dead, you may as well be judging from the way Kishi treats you! :cry

Okay, for those who read the manga, tell me, does lee make a come back? Or should I just accept him as being dead and begin the mourning process?

Edit:

There is one character I liked: Tobi.

Tobi was awesome!
Tobi was hilarious!
Tobi was absolute genius!

Unfortunately his time was only a flash in the pan compared to the whole of Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

Madara>Tobi


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Naruto is actually the only anime/manga I can tolerate(Walking into a lions den right now, I'm sure...).

I just think that Kishimoto is an exceptional writer. He knows how to get you curious about what he's hiding, and just how to keep up a good plot.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Com1 said:


> Madara>Tobi


Nu-uh!

There is nothing that Madara has done, or will ever do that can top Tobi's Ole! lol


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

onepiece is boring
naruto(both) still stays my fav.


----------

